# Cheers mates! new to the ma comunity



## Ridarthane (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello! I am new to martial arts and i want to pick up an art to dedicate my free time that i'd probably end up wasting in my college dorm room, sippin beer, eatin doritos n netflix/ 9gag.I might as well go out there and do/learn something new.

I am from Romania, 21 years old, 2nd year of college.
I am left handed, stubborn, and i tend to get angry easy but i cool off just as fast.
I lived in the countryside until last year and i got a decent level of strength from the work i had to do.
I am 1.83 m tall, 90 kg and endo-mesomorph somatotype

Back to the arts, I intend to pick up either BJJ, since i red a lot of good reviews, and it is one of the META grappling and it definitley works. An alternative would be muay thai. The simplicity and effectiveness of the sport, as well as the versatility of the basic strikes and the brutal conditioning makes me wanting to pick it up instead.
I did some research and the avaiable BJJ place is run by 2 instructors, a purple (Marius Mazareanu) and a brown belt (Octav Anechitei) under Alexander  "Xande"  Riberio. If anyone can provide me with a feedback about it i'd be very grateful.
The Muay thai place is coached by  Capusneac Ioan  and he apparently had a couple of fights and some of his students reached pro level in striking competitions.

What would you suggest me?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.

Your choices will be yours to make.  My personal advice would be against Muy Thai, just as it would be against boxing in general, which is probably also in your area.  With the revelations from football in the USA, about brain damage, I would advise against any form of boxing.  Be aware I say that with no experience in studying or even following Muy Thai, so some practitioners may come in and dispute that.

The advantages of BJJ would be it is a grappling art.  I would try to find a place that teaches stand-up techniques as well as ground techniques.  Of course that is just me based on my studies in Hapkido.

Good luck in your choices.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.

Your choices will be yours to make.  My personal advice would be against Muy Thai, just as it would be against boxing in general, which is probably also in your area.  With the revelations from football in the USA, about brain damage, I would advise against any form of boxing.  Be aware I say that with no experience in studying or even following Muy Thai, so some practitioners may come in and dispute that.

The advantages of BJJ would be it is a grappling art.  I would try to find a place that teaches stand-up techniques as well as ground techniques.  Of course that is just me based on my studies in Hapkido.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MT - you'll find plenty of folks here willing to give their advice and opinions. Sometimes the advice is even good advice, and sometimes the opinions are well reasoned and insightful. Count on neither. 

Both of those arts sound like a good fit for you. Because of your personality (if you're familiar with DISC behavior types, you are a "High-D"), the BJJ might be a good place to learn to work with your anger responses to build habits that will serve well in later life. The reason I bring that up is that in BJJ you can expect to get submitted on a regular basis. So, you get accustomed to "losing" as a part of learning, and deal with the frustrations. That said, I don't think you'd go wrong with the Muay Thai, either - it does seem to fit you.

Best advice - and this is the same for everyone who asks these questions - is to go visit both places. Watch a class or three, then take a trial class. Then pick the school you felt best in and is most convenient. Liking what you do will keep you going back, and a school that's convenient takes away some excuses to skip class.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

I feel like you're treating martial arts like a videogame, and trying to find the best character class based on your specs. That's not really how martial arts works, but my advice in both situations would be the same, go to a bunch of different places (not just the muay thai and BJJ, any place you can find), try out or observe the classes, and choose based on the one you enjoy the most.
Whatever art you go to, you'll get the most out of it if you enjoy it, even if you think the art is 'inferior' (barring extremes).

I will reiterate oftheherd's post though, CTE (punch drunk) is a real thing, and if you go to a striking place and feel yourself getting 'rocked' too often, and plan on practicing MA for a long time, I would try somewhere else to be safe.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

I feel like you're treating martial arts like a videogame, and trying to find the best character class based on your specs. That's not really how martial arts works, but my advice in both situations would be the same, go to a bunch of different places (not just the muay thai and BJJ, any place you can find), try out or observe the classes, and choose based on the one you enjoy the most.
Whatever art you go to, you'll get the most out of it if you enjoy it, even if you think the art is 'inferior' (barring extremes).

I will reiterate oftheherd's post though, CTE (punch drunk) is a real thing, and if you go to a striking place and feel yourself getting 'rocked' too often I would try somewhere else to be safe.


----------



## Buka (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Ridarthane. 

I think kempodisciple said it best - "_try out or observe the classes, and choose based on the one you enjoy the most"
_
And, of course, keep us posted.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 22, 2017)

hello!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 23, 2017)

welcome to MT hope you like the forum


----------



## Tames D (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 24, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> Hello! I am new to martial arts and i want to pick up an art to dedicate my free time that i'd probably end up wasting in my college dorm room, sippin beer, eatin doritos n netflix/ 9gag.I might as well go out there and do/learn something new.
> 
> I am from Romania, 21 years old, 2nd year of college.
> I am left handed, stubborn, and i tend to get angry easy but i cool off just as fast.
> ...


 
Welcome


----------



## Anarax (Sep 24, 2017)

Ridarthane said:


> Hello! I am new to martial arts and i want to pick up an art to dedicate my free time that i'd probably end up wasting in my college dorm room, sippin beer, eatin doritos n netflix/ 9gag.I might as well go out there and do/learn something new.
> 
> I am from Romania, 21 years old, 2nd year of college.
> I am left handed, stubborn, and i tend to get angry easy but i cool off just as fast.
> ...


 
Welcome


----------



## marques (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome!

Which MA is entirely your choice. Both are excellent within their speciality. Try both. Try even any other option near / convenient to you. Good look and keep us updated.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------

